# Dell Axim x50 software question



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

I just recieved a Dell Axim X50 from my aunt. It didnt come with any software. Is there a place to get any for this device? When I hook it up to my PC it says hardware install cannot continue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...seid=R98709&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=127965

This seems to be a download suggested by Dell for XP and win2000 systems for that unit.
Note there was a lot of hits on Google for it also, you might look for a manual on their list.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Just an FYI most PPC's only come with the software preloaded on their ROM and not much more. Most other software you have to buy. whats linked is just a ROM update really.

As far as the error about not being able to load onto the PC you have to load activesync first and this can be found on a standad goole search or search on the microsoft website.


----------



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

Can you guys point me towards an easy to understand guide for using this thing? I cant it to do anything!! It has a 802.11 card but when I put it in it says its unrecognised. I cant get it to go online at all. I transfered some files over to it but cant find them on the device. I really need help i guess lol.....thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Download the user guide from Dell's web site.
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/aximx50/en/index.htm

If you're trying to install a wireless card in the SDIO slot, you probably need to install the software or drivers that came with it.

How did you copy files to the device without knowing where you copied them to?


----------



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

I figuerd out where the files were going when I transfered them. Now the wireless card: I didnt get any software or drivers with it or the handheld. The card says that its a Socket Sd 802.11b. But on sockets site I cant find anything for the exact card. Thanks again.
Also...Can this thing be a used as a phone somehow? Ive seen these headsets for it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No, it can't be used as a phone. A headset would allow you listen to music. You can't turn a regular PDA into a cell phone.


----------



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

Ok, how about the wireless card? Any ideas there?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You need the drivers and software for it.


----------

